# HELP!



## ipman3 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi there, i just bought a website in the last week off flippa, ive had the site transferred to my own domain. I was given a username and password to get on the site, its being altered through wordpress. However, now that a few days have passed and I have played around with the setting I now cant access the admin panel for my site, whenever i click the link from my email it just comes up with a blank page. And I cant access it through wordpress as I dont know the email address that was used by the seller when he started the site.


----------



## ipman3 (Jun 25, 2014)

I forgot to mention I am a complete newbie to website building and have no idea what I am doing, I like learning as I go thats why i thought I would give it a try.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

You can access the database WordPress uses to find out the email address used by the admin account.


----------



## ipman3 (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, 

since my last question the username page has appeared, I have accessed what my password is through my cpanel control, however this still does not work and when I click login a blank page still appears.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Your cpanel password isn't necessarily the password to anything else. If you open the WordPress database, you can insert a new password into your admin user account's record. All you need to do is use an MD5 password hash utility (there are tons online if you don't know how to use the command line one on the server) to hash the password and then paste it into the password field of your admin account record.


----------

